# Brown And Sharpe #9 Taper End Mills



## Martin W (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't believe my good fortune. Yesterday I saw an add for some B-S #9 taper end mills and end mill holders. Had to drive 2-1/2 hours each way , but I got a whole box of end mills and end mill holders for my Index mill. Also got a #5 morse taper live centre for my lathe.
The fellow is closing shop and retiring. He wasn't selling stuff cheap but I figured he had worked his whole life to accumulate this stuff that I didn't mind paying a little extra. And how often do you see #9 taper end mills. He also had a real nice DoAll mill. He had taper drills with MT5 up to 2-5/32" a 6foot vernier caliper, micrometers bigger than I have seen before.
I may go back because he had a nice 10" Virtuex rotary table.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats Martin.  Sounds like a big score!  Iam searching for B &S #9 collets also and maybe another arbor for my Burke #4 mill.  The mill didn't come with any tooling... Any chance you will have an excess end mill or two?  

Cheers,
Glenn


----------



## Martin W (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Glenn
Thanks. I am away on vacation until next week. When I get back I will see if I can find the guys number if it's still available. He had lots of end mill holders and end mills with the B&S #9 taper.
I really didn't want to part with any. They are hard to find
Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omni_dilletante (Oct 19, 2016)

FWIW, I just purchased a B&S #9 collet from little machine shop for my Ellis dividing head.

Finish looks good, have not checked runout, but I am not that particular.


----------

